# Teaching Conversational English ?



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello, Marty here. Arrived in Valencia almost three months ago. My Brother has lived with his wife in Madrid for many years. He tells me that even though I speak almost no Spanish, I can earn some income teaching Conversational English. Is this really a possibility? Any advice? I only need a small supplementary income. I am a 57 year old male from the New York City, USA area. My brother says that being an American might help: that some people might prefer that?

Thanks for any help,

Marty


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Marty and welcome to the forum.

My daughter teaches English but she lives in an area where there are very few English so she does not have competition. I would imagine the larger the town city the more competition you would have. Teaching conversational English isn't a matter of just turning up and chatting there are still lessons and themes to prepare for the class and on a recent visit she roped me into going to school to talk about life in Egypt plus my daughter never gets away from her classes on time as after the lessons the pupils always want to chat and ask questions.
There are a lot of benefits as my daughter came home from one class with two kittens lol and she has made friends with her pupils and this has helped her fit into the village more easily.


Maiden


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Marty and welcome to the forum.
> 
> My daughter teaches English but she lives in an area where there are very few English so she does not have competition. I would imagine the larger the town city the more competition you would have. Teaching conversational English isn't a matter of just turning up and chatting there are still lessons and themes to prepare for the class and on a recent visit she roped me into going to school to talk about life in Egypt plus my daughter never gets away from her classes on time as after the lessons the pupils always want to chat and ask questions.
> There are a lot of benefits as my daughter came home from one class with two kittens lol and she has made friends with her pupils and this has helped her fit into the village more easily.
> ...


yes there's a lot more to it than just having a chat!!

and most Spanish speakers know more grammar in their little finger than most English speakers ever learned - and expect to be taught in a grammar-based way


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dotfur said:


> Hello, Marty here. Arrived in Valencia almost three months ago. My Brother has lived with his wife in Madrid for many years. He tells me that even though I speak almost no Spanish, I can earn some income teaching Conversational English. Is this really a possibility? Any advice? I only need a small supplementary income. I am a 57 year old male from the New York City, USA area. My brother says that being an American might help: that some people might prefer that?
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Marty


Firstly, you don't need to speak Spanish to teach English, but I think it really helps. When I started teaching the school of thought was to not speak the native language of the learners at all. In fact many teachers don't speak the language of the country they are in. And if you're working in the UK for example your students will be multilingual. But I find it helps to be able to establish a relationship and the odd translation here and there.
Secondly you probably could earn smth from giving conversation classes, but realistically, I don't think it would be much. It might be a nice way of getting to know people, but as people have said if you really want to give class, you should know what you're doing. The students will expect corrections and explanations like why do we say *small, smaller* but *careful, more careful*? Why don't we say *You can go to university when you will be 18* if will is used to express the future? Why do we say get *on* a bus, but get *in* a taxi? If you can explain those then perhaps you already are an English teacher!!
But, like I said, if someone just wants to chat, why not? But how much can you charge for that? However your brother says it's a possibility so ask him to follow up on it
Ps some people prefer British English, some American. It may depend on the company they're working for or where they want to go to study etc - just tell them your nationality before you start the classes.


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

*Thanks for your reply*

At first, my kid brother did not make clear to me all that could be involved in teaching "Conversational English." Gave me the impression that it was really about people just wanting to chat and get a correction or two here and there. You're right, who knows, maybe there are some people here in Valencia that would be happy with a service like that. Probably not.
I have this thought: not fully realized: of somehow offering "Conversational English" seminars on specific interesting themes. American Cinema, The Recent World Cup, Jazz, Shakira, Black Holes. Like I said, I haven't figured out how it might work, what to charge, why or how many would come.
Thanks again,

Marty 










Pesky Wesky said:


> Firstly, you don't need to speak Spanish to teach English, but I think it really helps. When I started teaching the school of thought was to not speak the native language of the learners at all. In fact many teachers don't speak the language of the country they are in. And if you're working in the UK for example your students will be multilingual. But I find it helps to be able to establish a relationship and the odd translation here and there.
> Secondly you probably could earn smth from giving conversation classes, but realistically, I don't think it would be much. It might be a nice way of getting to know people, but as people have said if you really want to give class, you should know what you're doing. The students will expect corrections and explanations like why do we say *small, smaller* but *careful, more careful*? Why don't we say *You can go to university when you will be 18* if will is used to express the future? Why do we say get *on* a bus, but get *in* a taxi? If you can explain those then perhaps you already are an English teacher!!
> But, like I said, if someone just wants to chat, why not? But how much can you charge for that? However your brother says it's a possibility so ask him to follow up on it
> Ps some people prefer British English, some American. It may depend on the company they're working for or where they want to go to study etc - just tell them your nationality before you start the classes.


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

*Thanks For Your Reply*

At first, my kid brother did not make clear to me all that could be involved in teaching "Conversational English." Gave me the impression that it was really about people just wanting to chat and get a correction or two here and there. You're right, who knows, maybe there are some people here in Valencia that would be happy with a service like that. Probably not.
I have this thought: not fully realized: of somehow offering "Conversational English" seminars on specific interesting themes. American Cinema, The Recent World Cup, Jazz, Shakira, Black Holes. Like I said, I haven't figured out how it might work, what to charge, why or how many would come.
Thanks again,

Marty 


xabiachica said:


> yes there's a lot more to it than just having a chat!!
> 
> and most Spanish speakers know more grammar in their little finger than most English speakers ever learned - and expect to be taught in a grammar-based way


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Frequently myself and my wife get asked if we will or why don't we teach conversational English.

I always decline stating that I do not have any teaching qualifications.

Hepa


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

dotfur said:


> At first, my kid brother did not make clear to me all that could be involved in teaching "Conversational English." Gave me the impression that it was really about people just wanting to chat and get a correction or two here and there. You're right, who knows, maybe there are some people here in Valencia that would be happy with a service like that. Probably not.
> I have this thought: not fully realized: of somehow offering "Conversational English" seminars on specific interesting themes. American Cinema, The Recent World Cup, Jazz, Shakira, Black Holes. Like I said, I haven't figured out how it might work, what to charge, why or how many would come.
> Thanks again,
> 
> Marty


Marty,

There are people out there who are looking for just this sort of class. There's plenty of classes available for those looking to perfect their grammar. However, at least where I am, there's a dearth of opportunities to improve one's spoken fluency. 

I know people on the board may disagree with me, but it might be worth trying. Do know that your Spanish students will quite possibly control English grammar far better than you do. However, it might be worth doing some conversation classes! I had a lot of fun. I worked with a doctor and one of her friends who were just looking to be able to speak and understand at a near-native level. We worked on a lot of things that I had never seen in a traditional classroom setting. The pay was good, and I even had a few people tell me I could've charged far more. 

Your one major obstacle could be your location. I've had great luck in finding private classes because there's not many native speakers where I am. 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Not really what you were suggesting but perhaps the best way to test the water is to setup a conversational meetup for free. My OH is TEFL qualified but wanted to just speak Spanish for a bit as we were originally in a predominantly expat area where no one spoke Spanish. She organised a free Conversational Spanish meetup where people of all abilities met up, had a drink and some tapas and chatted away (no teaching done). We would get 20-25 people turn up so it's a popular concept (as are intercambios in the right area), she then came away with both Spanish people wanting English and English people wanting Spanish 1-2-1's which she could charge for.


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

*Whew! Great Reply! Thanks.*

This is a real breakthrough concept for me. My mind just seems to in a creative fog> One question: any details on How she "organized" the get together?

Marty: thanks again




ShinyAndy said:


> Not really what you were suggesting but perhaps the best way to test the water is to setup a conversational meetup for free. My OH is TEFL qualified but wanted to just speak Spanish for a bit as we were originally in a predominantly expat area where no one spoke Spanish. She organised a free Conversational Spanish meetup where people of all abilities met up, had a drink and some tapas and chatted away (no teaching done). We would get 20-25 people turn up so it's a popular concept (as are intercambios in the right area), she then came away with both Spanish people wanting English and English people wanting Spanish 1-2-1's which she could charge for.


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

*Thanks... Good Helpful Stuff*

So you think - maybe: Valencia has a lot of native English speakers as compared? This is why I'm trying to figure out one extra twist. I am an America: was in the "art" scene: Tribeca Nyc and all that, was the star (1 0f 4) of one major motion picture, and am now a kind of dog expert, photographer dotfur.com.

Marty





halydia said:


> Marty,
> 
> There are people out there who are looking for just this sort of class. There's plenty of classes available for those looking to perfect their grammar. However, at least where I am, there's a dearth of opportunities to improve one's spoken fluency.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Halydia has a good point when she says there are people who literally just want someone they can talk to in English to gain a bit of fluency - the only thing I would object to is the _*teaching*_ conversational English. And, again how much could you charge for chatting (although many of my classes end up as a chat, but it's their choice!) I'm sorry if it sounds nit picky, but as I've spent 90% of my working life teaching it's kind of important to me 
I really like the idea of offering some kind of talks. You could contact the Escuela Oficial de Idiomas in your area, bilingual schools to talk to the older kids, libraries, academies once you've got a couple of talks well worked out - perhaps even with worksheets??? The beauty is you work out a couple of talks and you've got a base that you can use in several places with a few tweaks here and there to cater for different audiences


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

dotfur said:


> any details on How she "organized" the get together?


Flyers in the bar we did the meetups in and on the lamposts around the area, plus posted on a few local forums and intercambio sites


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Not really what you were suggesting but perhaps the best way to test the water is to setup a conversational meetup for free. My OH is TEFL qualified but wanted to just speak Spanish for a bit as we were originally in a predominantly expat area where no one spoke Spanish. She organised a free Conversational Spanish meetup where people of all abilities met up, had a drink and some tapas and chatted away (no teaching done). We would get 20-25 people turn up so it's a popular concept (as are intercambios in the right area), she then came away with both Spanish people wanting English and English people wanting Spanish 1-2-1's which she could charge for.


great minds

I 'facilitate' at intercambio evenings


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Sure fire way of getting some work if you seem to know what you´re doing when it comes to teaching!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes there's a lot more to it than just having a chat!!
> 
> and most Spanish speakers know more grammar in their little finger than most English speakers ever learned - and expect to be taught in a grammar-based way


You've never said a truer word. One of the neighbours sons used to come over every day @ 3pm to practice his english, even though we had a house to re-build. lol. One day he asked " is that a split infinitive ?"  Sorry Pedro, I only managed to get O- levels.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> You've never said a truer word. One of the neighbours sons used to come over every day @ 3pm to practice his english, even though we had a house to re-build. lol. One day he asked " is that a split infinitive ?"  Sorry Pedro, I only managed to get O- levels.


scary, isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

dotfur said:


> So you think - maybe: Valencia has a lot of native English speakers as compared? This is why I'm trying to figure out one extra twist. I am an America: was in the "art" scene: Tribeca Nyc and all that, was the star (1 0f 4) of one major motion picture, and am now a kind of dog expert, photographer dotfur.com.
> 
> Marty


I'm nearly certain that Valencia has a lot more native English speakers. I'm also nearly certain that the vast majority of those native speakers speak the sort of English most often sought out by Spanish students. I've found some people to be closed minded about the fact that I speak "American" English (with a heavy Canadian influence.) I've had to adapt, depending upon who I am working with. 

Regarding the question about just how much one can earn by chatting, it's the law of supply and demand. 

It sure sounds like you have a hugely marketable background. As some have suggested, perhaps some talks at local language schools would be a good way to introduce yourself to the locals! 

Good luck!


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Over 200,000 Brits living in Valencia, the majority in Alicante province. I live in inland nr Xativa and the two local English teachers that I know of of both charge 15 euros per hour for classes. One of the bars in area has set up drop-in English conversation mornings where a hours conversation costs 3 euros her hour. Quite a difference !

In addition to language schools, there are also some bilingual schools. Maybe they would be a good place to start for offering talks ?


----------



## Rbr (Jul 15, 2010)

timr said:


> Over 200,000 Brits living in Valencia, the majority in Alicante province. I live in inland nr Xativa and the two local English teachers that I know of of both charge 15 euros per hour for classes. One of the bars in area has set up drop-in English conversation mornings where a hours conversation costs 3 euros her hour. Quite a difference !
> 
> In addition to language schools, there are also some bilingual schools. Maybe they would be a good place to start for offering talks ?


I'm really interested and would appreciate if you were so kind as to add more information about that bar.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

*Thanks Good points: interesting info*

Thanks so much: can't believe how helpful everyone is being.

Marty





QUOTE=timr;333361]Over 200,000 Brits living in Valencia, the majority in Alicante province. I live in inland nr Xativa and the two local English teachers that I know of of both charge 15 euros per hour for classes. One of the bars in area has set up drop-in English conversation mornings where a hours conversation costs 3 euros her hour. Quite a difference !

In addition to language schools, there are also some bilingual schools. Maybe they would be a good place to start for offering talks ?[/QUOTE]


----------

